# After root can't make video call



## liorlevv (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello,

After I root my galaxy s2 from 4.1.2 to 4.2.2 I can't make video call
Before I hade the Chios betwin regular voice call and video call and now I have only regular voice call.
Can anyone help me to fix the problem .
Thanks
Lior



liorlevv said:


> Hello,
> 
> After I root my galaxy s2 from 4.1.2 to 4.2.2 I can't make video call
> Before I hade the Chios betwin regular voice call and video call and now I have only regular voice call.
> ...


----------

